# Processed Venison Sausage, Experiment



## rednecksmokin (May 22, 2012)

Got Bored so decided to take my venison sausage from Cedar Creek, Appleton, WI, and smoke it.

Will post finished pictures later, here are the before.


----------



## boykjo (May 22, 2012)

looks good, I'm puzzled with the before. It looks like the casings show its already been smoked yet the meat seems to be half cooked  what process did you use and what type  of sausage, summer?


----------



## rednecksmokin (May 22, 2012)

I had it done at a processor and they do everything, so it was ready to eat as it went in, I just wanted to change up the flavor a bit, the actual casing was removed prior to the pictures, as it wasnt a natural casing.   here is the after photo.   and it turned out great!   I used a 3 to one apple to hickory ratio, and the outside edges have a good smoke flavor while the very center has the original flavor.   3 hours in a Little Chief Electric.


----------



## boykjo (May 23, 2012)

I gatcha....... Now all ya need is some of this to go with it







Joe


----------



## rednecksmokin (May 23, 2012)

Ya, wouldnt mind a good smoked cheese.


----------

